# Wild Injured pigeon, no idea how to help him please help



## Unicornmushroom15 (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so sorry if this is not the right place for this post. I’m just at a loss. Can anyone give me some advice. I really don’t know where else to go. 

So, I was out for a walk with my cat and on the walk he spotted a pigeon and ran to catch it(He has a massive bird obsession at the moment and won’t leave them alone) the pigeon was all puffed up in front of someone’s house and tried to get away but could barely flap his wings and more scuttled away. I got my cat away and picked up the pigeon and took him home with me as there are loads of other cats in the neighbourhood. I placed the bird in a cardboard box lined with tissue paper(it’s all I have) and put him in the bathroom with the door closed(I have a tiny flat and 2 cats so it’s the quietest and safest room I have) I did some research and gave him some water with a pinch of salt and sugar in it like it said to. He wouldn’t drink it from the cup. I used a spoon and put it under his beak. After 20 mins he started lapping it up like he hadn’t had a drink in ages. I have barely any food in but researched once again and gave him what I could which was a mix of fruit and fiber cereal (which is bran flakes, dried raisins, dried bananas and dried pineapple plus some walnuts I think) and chia seeds. I hope these are okay as an emergency. Anyway, he wont touch them. I have no idea how to get him to eat. 

He is not well though. He is struggling with balance, sometimes falling head first, he can’t fly and one eye won’t open properly, it stays mostly closed. 
He also seems terrified of me. He puffs up and turns away with his beak tucked into his chest. How can I show him that I only want to help? 

I really don’t know what to do. I have had a few incidents recently with a couple of birds and after ringing up loads of places no where will really help and the wildlife rehab facility in my area won’t even contact me back because I think their resources are over stretched. 

I am able to keep the bird for a little while but not permanently because my flat is too small and I have cats. How can I help this little fella? I was given antibiotics suitable for birds by a bird lady last week (she is not available currently plus I have bothered her way to much with bird questions recently) this is because like I said my bird obsessed cat won’t leave birds alone this past week and she told me that if the birds aren’t injured I can give them the antibiotics to deal with the cats saliva on them but I have yet to do this. Would antibiotics be any good? What else can I do? I have no idea about birds but I want to help the little guy out as much as I can. Any advice? Thank you in advance.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing him! Where do you live?


----------



## Unicornmushroom15 (Jun 20, 2019)

The pigeon also has yellow diarrhea with black bits in that wont seem to stop. Every few minutes he seems to be going. He is mainly just keeping his beak tucked into his chest and head against the wall of the box. Is is also normal for him to have bugs in his feathers? He has what looks like these really tiny yellow worm like things which are long but thin that i spot every now and then. Just wanna sure they are normal.


----------



## Unicornmushroom15 (Jun 20, 2019)

cwebster said:


> Thank you for rescuing him! Where do you live?


Thank you for replying. Sorry, I was in such a rush before to post and I didn't see that I needed to post location. I am in the North-East of England.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

There are several rescue centers in UK. 
https://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/
It is not normal for a pigeon to have bugs. They sound like lice and are easily eliminated using bird parasite spray ( avoid spraying near the birds eyes or mouth). For red mites, sevin dust will eliminate them. 
Would not give antibiotics unless you are treating a definite illness.
Am not expert on yellow droppings. E coli? Adenovirus? Diet? Hopefully someone more expert than me should answer soon. 
If you can get the bird some pigeon seed mix or wild bird seed, and pigeon grit, that would be great.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of the bird, the side with the closed eye. Sounds to me like he is weak from lack of food. Get him the dove/pigeonmix as suggested. If you have a hotwaterbottle, put this in a small box, cover the bottle with a blanket and put him on top to keep warm.


----------

